# I up grade my soundgear for Lp listening and can't listen to cd anymore oh well



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im now fully appreciating my LP's, for the first time again because i did, connecting whit aux so that about it...

Or you kidding heck i want to document this the sound of my elegant Lyricord brewed Giovanni Pierre-Luigi da Palestrina never sounded so good. The darn petrolium use in this vynil is pure analogue blessing for the ears hmm oh yeah.

I rediscover my vynils collection whit this process, the story goes , some person i want name smash my cd player ''accidently''  

I was mad but the radio stilled work, and auxiliary fonction so i plugged my lp table and voila behold i upgrade my lp table whit this process, whit only one cable that cost 4.60$ canadians bucks, wow...

I will purchase another cd player another day or just a cd player for my computer a new one since mine old and defectueous, yep...

But im not starting this year mad, the importance is i can still lisen to download and my lp gear improve in sound quality very mutch so..

Right now i'm listening to an order i done in the past the great Claudio Monteverdi released on vox from the mid 60'' if i recalled hmm priceless.My Thomas Crécquillon on erato is equisite. Have a nice day folks :tiphat:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Many audiophiles do prefer the sound of vinyl. It has many drawbacks, though; high maintenance keeping the records clean and unscratched, bulkier than CDs, the need for a turntable that tracks at one gram or less...


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

...and inner groove distortion; off-center pressing; a severely depressed dynamic range; print through...

Now I don't think CDs are perfect. The early ones especially could be really harsh and ear splitting. I still have a Mendelssohn Violin Concerto on EMI that is so screechy. And then came bronzing of some cds that made them unplayable. But there's just no comparison - silent surfaces, endless repeated playing, and with a good set up far superior to any LP set up - and I have a damned good turntable/cartridge/preamp. I can listen to cds with headphones all day. LPs? Forget it! The noise becomes intolerable. I haven't bought an LP in 35 years but did keep about 1000 of treasured ones and still don't know why I keep them. I rarely play them, and the cd transfers sound so much better.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I agree one dont need a big lp's collection, just the quitescense of what he like,, is crucial and fondamental, i think i have what i whant for now, i can't use cd for now since cd player being crash by a crazy agitated drunk, stoned.. sorry i will try to use temperance and forget about the mather and purchased another time one cd player device, and the fool crash my cd player is banish from my aappartement forever, either this person quite hemping or drinking or get lost ok lol, a man stand proud on is foot head up hight no mather what.I most says perhaps , it's the utter magic of these ancien vynil, the robust heavy duty vynil wwhit a smoking sound i just dont know deprofundis like is vynil made between 1950-1970 , most of them are like this prior to 1973 besde fews exceptions hey


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

If CDs sound harsh, it's probably because of a frequency response imbalance in your system. CDs have high frequencies that LPs don't contain, so a boost in that range can make CDs sound harsh while LPs sound fine. The fix for that problem is a simple equalizer. EQ works wonders. Calibrated properly it doesn't matter what format your music comes on, it all sounds good.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Deprofundis almost lost it wth sound gear connection not working properly i fix it*

The story goes at the end of last year i purchased speakers for my LP player it would ain't work and was very mad.

Had to do something about ir, since this speaker stereo and powerful.Than i finally plug in Lp player into my cd player in aux.

But i did had one problem, these speaker for pc i both would not connect, so i plug them in direct in my pc and whit an extinction cord and voila!

At last i have two working speaker and i'm trought whit my spare speaker i use to have for my computer, the sound was weak , so now enough of this nonsense.

It was a puzzler working out these connection, even Albert & Einstein would be baffled.

And i can plug in my headphone(when it's late at night), their not cordless but who care the cord 3 meters long, now i'm feeling better, my sound gear never work better.

I lost my cd player but at least can listen to my downloads and imported cds in my library, at a decent loud volume & clear optimal sound.

I tried everything and eventually succeeded, yes!!!

Dont think im a moron , these plugging were complicated even for an advanced.

TO listen to classical music you need a decent sound gear speakers at least.Now my primal heavy duty soundgear work fine.

This seem like a simple mather to fix , but i work out dozen plugging until i found what was not right, now i have my old speaker into retirement.

I was about to sell these pc speaker, now i understand what happen, i ask speaker for usb table and the guy at lla source sold my speaker for pc only, so i had to plugged in my Lp player into my defectueous cd player that can't read cd,, only radio work and auxiliary this is where like i said that i've plugged my Lp player usb.

So now i can listen to my download and cd in a decent media player i feel like newton.

i knew something could be done, whit cords and connection, it took me countless try.
Now music sound better , sound greater.

What about it folks, what a story of determination, i whant thing to work out and it did, presently im listening to some renaissance music of the flemishs , spagniards and italians and ect .

Did you encounter the same burden working out plugging for your soundgear, plugging can be complicated sometime hey?

Classical and quality music in a general sense, demanded great sound in order to fully appreciated dont you think so, sometime setting up this can be a pain...

Anyway i hope you enjoy reading me or not. :tiphat:


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Given the admitted drawbacks of LP - they must otherwise be impressive otherwise they would have died a 78s like death. Young people are also discovering them - even those whose parents always had CD.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I advocate that quality equipment (which is generally costly, though there are favorable exceptions) will aid both LP and CD reproduction. A top-notch turntable fitted with a quality tonearm and cartridge, and well cleaned records, will go a long way to eliminating much vinyl surface noise. CD decks differ in their ability to read and process sound; again, a quality machine will go a long way to improve playback. And the accompanying equipment assists, too. The better overall every link in the chain, the better overall your sound will be. 

I enjoy vinyl playback immensely, and most of my recent purchases (which is way down from what I used to buy some years back) are vinyl records. I get more "Wow" factor from LP play than I do from CD playback, even though my CD rig is a pretty good set up and the digital front end runs through my tubed amp in the end to give me that special "tubed" sound I no longer want to be without.

Bottom line: if you really want to appreciate the music capable of coming off discs of any sort, you have to be prepared to invest a few bucks here and there along the way to aural nirvana. If you want to just plug into Spotify through your laptop, at least invest in the finest set of headphones you can afford. The differences will be profound.

I recall a student of mine some years back who sampled some music over a set of Sennheiser headphones I had on hand, the phones running through a tubed step-up amp and from a disc played in a quality SONY disc player, who, upon hearing the opening tones of the disc, exclaimed "This sound is life altering!" Indeed, it can be. And as a lover of music, you will appreciate life altering sound, I'm sure.


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

stomanek said:


> Given the admitted drawbacks of LP - they must otherwise be impressive otherwise they would have died a 78s like death. Young people are also discovering them - even those whose parents always had CD.


I think there are bonuses to LPs but one of those bonuses is not technically superior audio performance. I think a lot of people just prefer the sound of an LP: a lot of the things that technically make their sound inferior happen to be things that some people like. LPs are pretty, the cases are pretty, they look nice, and they're nice to collect. Playing an LP is a bit of ritual and some people really like that. Of course there's the retro element too: escapism from the breakneck digital age. I'm not being sarcastic, I really see a lot of people enjoying the medium for those reasons and they are valid reasons. Of course LPs are not convenient, they have a narrower dynamic range, etc, etc, you can look all that stuff up on the interwebs.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

fliege said:


> I think there are bonuses to LPs but one of those bonuses is not technically superior audio performance. I think a lot of people just prefer the sound of an LP: a lot of the things that technically make their sound inferior happen to be things that some people like. LPs are pretty, the cases are pretty, they look nice, and they're nice to collect. Playing an LP is a bit of ritual and some people really like that. Of course there's the retro element too: escapism from the breakneck digital age. I'm not being sarcastic, I really see a lot of people enjoying the medium for those reasons and they are valid reasons. Of course LPs are not convenient, they have a narrower dynamic range, etc, etc, you can look all that stuff up on the interwebs.


The graphs show that digital playback is better but we keep hearing from LP enthusiasts that LPs sound more naturally like the music they hear in the concert hall. They also say the sound is more involving. Decca used to put on their LPs FFRR - meaning full frequency range recording - was that a lie then?

I think you and many digital enthusiasts try to rationalise something they dont understand and dont perceive by inventing silly hypotheses which have no basis in reason - such as that inferior sound can sound better than superior sound.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

stomanek said:


> The graphs show that digital playback is better but we keep hearing from LP enthusiasts that LPs sound more naturally like the music they hear in the concert hall. They also say the sound is more involving. Decca used to put on their LPs FFRR - meaning full frequency range recording - was that a lie then?
> 
> I think you and many digital enthusiasts try to rationalise something they dont understand and dont perceive by inventing silly hypotheses which have no basis in reason - such as that inferior sound can sound better than superior sound.


I am not disputing what one hears when listening to music. Maybe LPs sound better to one and CDs sound better to others. But I remember what a good friend told me when I asked him to explain digital sound to me. We were discussing headphones and speakers and he stated something quite profound.

He told me that people do not hear with their ears. They hear with their brain. And if one wants to think that one source is better than another, then their sound will, possibly, be better because one wants it to be that way.

Maybe LPs sound better. I don't agree. The digital performances that I have heard, especially the last 2-3 years, are spectacular. But to each his own.

One more comment, I wanted to listen to LPs to try the sound test. So on my trip to Myrtle Beach I played LPs. Unfortuantely, my extension cable ran out just as we entered North Carolina. :lol:


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

stomanek said:


> The graphs show that digital playback is better but we keep hearing from LP enthusiasts that LPs sound more naturally like the music they hear in the concert hall. They also say the sound is more involving. Decca used to put on their LPs FFRR - meaning full frequency range recording - was that a lie then?
> 
> I think you and many digital enthusiasts try to rationalise something they dont understand and dont perceive by inventing silly hypotheses which have no basis in reason - such as that inferior sound can sound better than superior sound.


I don't think that's quite fair: I actually agree with what you're saying. I'll explain, but first I'll tackle FFRR. I didn't know what that was (it's obviously a marketing term not a scientific term) so I Googled it. Wikipedia tells me it originates from 1946 and means "a frequency response of 80-15000 Hz, with a signal-to-noise ratio of 60 dB." That's easily within the vinyl range so, no, it's not a lie but a wider signal to noise ratio is still nice to have (IMO).

Back to the point. All I was getting at was that, yes, the "graphs" are better and digital is indisputable superior in this sense. However, like Rach Man says below, we're human beings not osciloscopes and what sounds good to us is a lot more complicated than just what its dynamic range is or whether it's clipping a bit. Indeed, electric guitarists often add loads of clipping and distortion for effect; and it works, it sounds good. When I said "_a lot of the things that technically make their sound inferior happen to be things that some people like_" I was trying to cover the sorts of things you're saying. i.e. that the music is more expressive or natural (LPs are famously "warmer"). The whole point is that things sounding "expressive" or "natural" are _subjective_ human feelings, not things you can graph. That's the point of "you hear with your brain not your ears". So I agree: if it sounds better to you then it _is_ better: end of story. The other things I said about why people like LPs were told to me by people who like LPs, so it's not rationalising on my part.

Finally, I wouldn't class myself as a "digital enthusiast". I'm a music enthusiast and I always try to avoid paying attention to what the hardware is doing. If I don't do this, then I find I start listening to the quirks of my Hi-Fi or headphones and not what it's producing.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

There is something about playing an LP that is more like being a part of a live performance. I'm not sure if its the sound quality or the fact that the playing of the needle on the platter is more tangible than something hidden in a box.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> There is something about playing an LP that is more like being a part of a live performance. I'm not sure if its the sound quality or the fact that the playing of the needle on the platter is more tangible than something hidden in a box.


I agree regenmusic, totally, it's like being there whit the musicians, more so than cd that seem more distant in a way.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

There is a review for an $11,000 turntable written around 20 years that would make it seem turntables are superior. It talks about bringing out more in the medium than what others could.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Rach Man said:


> I am not disputing what one hears when listening to music. Maybe LPs sound better to one and CDs sound better to others. But I remember what a good friend told me when I asked him to explain digital sound to me. We were discussing headphones and speakers and he stated something quite profound.
> 
> He told me that people do not hear with their ears. They hear with their brain. And if one wants to think that one source is better than another, then their sound will, possibly, be better because one wants it to be that way.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree that people are often predisposed to their preferences and interpretations of what they perceive. So naturally a vinyl enthusiast will tend to say vinyl perf sounds better than the equivalent CD. This is blind prejudice though. I started out in the 80s listening to classical having had experiences with vinyl in the 70s when I was a pop fan in my teens. I was excited when CD appeared - so many advantages. I had an 8 year gap of listening to no system at all so really forgot about those early experiences with an LP player. I spent about £1000 on a system - Marantz DC player, amp and rogers speakers. and I was happy. I amassed quite a collection. Then I started visiting a friend who had an LP based system - a budget system. We would chat and listen to various classical pieces - i said to him when i saw it - you should ditch this system and get a CD player. But over time I began to notice something about the sound and my response to the music - I was getting more enjoyment out of it - it seemed more spacious and the sound had more bite without the harshness. That's when i started questioning the whole CD advance in HIFI. So I was predisposed to CD and ended up perceiving that LPs had more potential than I thought - which goes against what you are saying.

having said that I mainly now listen to digital sound via small PC speakers - the quality is adequate and its convenient!


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

stomanek said:


> seemed more spacious and the sound had more bite without the harshness. That's when i started questioning the whole CD advance in HIFI. So I was predisposed to CD and ended up perceiving that LPs had more potential than I thought


You can have your cake and eat it, though: since CDs (digital) have a wider dynamic range and a wider frequency response than vinyl it follows that you can record your vinyl to a CD and not lose anything. Increasingly people are doing this. I have a friend who does this with all his LPs as he's concerned about them wearing out on repeated playback.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The simple fact is that some silver polycarbonate-plastic/acrylic/aluminum CDs sound better than vinyl LPs and some vinyl LPs sound better than silver polycarbonate-plastic/acrylic/aluminum CDs. Just as some CDs (and some vinyl LPs) sound better than others (reissues, repressings, previous issues, secondary label issues) of the same title.

I have several dozen different pressings (tape, vinyl, CD, SACD disc) of Miles Davis's _Kind of Blue_ and of Dave Brubeck's _Time Out_, to name just two of the albums I collect multiple copies of. I can attest that there is a great deal of variation in the sound of these discs, some are poor, some are stunning, and there is plenty of quality in between. And this is when played on the same system. (And remember, that the playback system makes a critical difference in what one will hear from recordings.) Comparative listening is one of the silly pleasures of being a music collector, and I do a bit of it with specific discs.

We are all familiar with favorite versions of Beethoven's Fifth, but of course a single recording (say of Steinberg with the Pittsburgh Symphony) can sound different from one issue to the next. Sometimes the vinyl itself is better. Thick vinyl, 180 or 200 gram weight, seems to be preferable (usually) to thin 120 or 140 gram vinyl. But not always. The quality of the vinyl counts for something. And so, I suspect, does the quality of polycarbonate-plastic/acrylic/aluminum used for CDs and SACDs. Too, the quality of the original source matters. Some reissues are taken from better sources than others. Sometimes a reissue using the same master tape as the original issue will actually sound better because of production improvements. The Miles Davis recording Kind of Blue was originally mastered at the wrong speed; subsequent releases have improved on that original flaw. And even changes in channel (R and L) matter for sound; the famous Stan Getz bossa nova album featuring "Girl From Ipanema" exists in several different RL/LR configurations. And then there is Mono vs. Stereo, and again all the issues concerning one disc to another apply there. Mono may be "old hat", but often sounds more "real" than the stereo version.

So, there is much to consider before one makes a final stand on which is better.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Here's another aspect of the same conversation ….
This evening I spun the Supertramp album _Breakfast in America_ on my VPI Scoutmaster II turntable currently fitted with a Clearaudio Maestro v2 cartridge, all into JoLida tubed step-up transformer, pre-amp and amp, and out through a pair of Triangle Comete Anniversary speakers plus a sub. The sound was glorious.
This was the Original Master Recording from Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab, MFSL 1-471, GAIN 2™ Ultra Analog LP 180g Series, No. 001172 of the limited edition. Yes, it is a great sounding vinyl disc.
_Breakfast in America_ was from the start a finely produced sonic splendor. I bought my first copy in the late '70s when the album was initially released. I was amazed then by the production, the clarity of the sound, the detail and depth. And in the late '70s I had nothing like the playback equipment named above. But even through my then modest record player and speakers I was completely wowed by the sound of Supertramp's _Breakfast..._. I even shortly after purchased a second copy which is still unopened to this day.
Which explains why I picked up the Mobile Fidelity disc, about fifty bucks worth of record purchased new. For as good as my old (but well-cared-for) Supertramp disc was, I suspected a new MoFi would be superior. It is.

So, how does this compare with a CD?

Someone who has less of a vinyl-playback rig than I have might not be able to as fully appreciate the sound of this MoFi disc, or even of the earlier A&M Records release. Someone with a much better rig will get much more out of the vinyl playback, and I wish I had that higher end equipment. Alas ….

So, on a lesser rig the vinyl in one person's listening room might not sound as good as a CD in his system. My own CD deck in no slouch, and I do have a Supertramp _Breakfast in America_ on silver disc, but I have always preferred the vinyl. I do not have an SACD of this disc, which through my SONY SA5400EX might sound rather spectacular. I don't know, but I'll bet an SACD of this disc is stunning.

A lot depends upon what you have to hear the discs play -- the quality of your system, your system's ability to dig down into the mix and reveal as much of what is there as can be revealed, to play what was recorded. Some folks might have well-worn vinyl records which they play on a $50 turntable (including cartridge) and find the sound disappointing in comparison to their $100 CD player. But can they really make an argument that CD is better sounding than vinyl, based on such a set of parameters?

If you were to hear my MoFi _Breakfast..._ played on my current rig and then put that CD I have into the above mentioned $100 CD player, I'll bet you'll vote vinyl. But of course the deck there is stacked.

A lot depends upon how and where you hear what you hear. Bump up your playback equipment to a $200,000 rig for vinyl and another $200,000 rig for CD and make your comparisons. A great rig will show up limitations a lot better, too. Poorly recorded items will sound worse, sometimes, on better equipment. I recall hearing splicings in recordings I have known for years only after playing them on my higher grade system. Too, I often hear the musicians breathing and grunting and humming while they play (something which to me is not necessarily a flaw highlighted). Too, I hear the creak of chairs, the flipping of music pages, and on one symphony CD I play rather often a conductor counting out beats in a particularly hairy new-music passage of some rhythmic complexity.

I have several sets of the same music on both CD and vinyl, and sometimes the CD sounds preferable, and sometimes the vinyl sounds preferable. It all depends upon production.

So don't let anyone tell you this or that sounds better than that or this. There are too many components at play to make bald statements as such. And of course there is still reel-to-reel and cassette tape to deal with, if you wish. And I can tell you also that I have heard each of these media in superb conditions, and again in poor sound. So ….


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

> I recall hearing splicings in recordings I have known for years only after playing them on my higher grade system. Too, I often hear the musicians breathing and grunting and humming while they play (something which to me is not necessarily a flaw highlighted).


I too hear this stuff all the time, but I find all it takes is a good set of ear phones and attention. The worst thing cheap gear will do is add a touch of background hiss. Once or twice I ate some nasty tasting mushrooms and for a few hours after I found I could hear *a lot* of artifacts of the sort you describe. It's always in there if you're paying attention.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

A lot of the problems people complain about with vinyl were all but eliminated in the 70s and 80s - Philips for example had very quiet surface vinyl and end of side issues were virtually non existent - Hyperion LPs in the 80s were very good sounding excellent even on cheap systems. Chandos digital LPs etc. Most of the end of side problems I have had have been with 50s and 60s records even the golden age audiophile LPs white gold etc. Mahler's 2nd and Beethoven's 9th always the worst.


----------

